# deer rifle



## the westspartan (Jul 21, 2011)

best entry level deer rifle in 30-06 for the money? scope?


----------



## teatersroad (Jul 21, 2011)

don't know first hand, but a buddy I work with looking for the same just settled on a Thompson/Center Venture 30-06.


----------



## Tundra Man Mike (Jul 21, 2011)

I bought a Tikka T3 Ultralite 30-06 last year and I love it. I put a Nikon Bushmaster on it.


----------



## KD57 (Jul 21, 2011)

Savage used to make some good entry level rifle combo packages, but I don't know if they still do, or if they offer them in an '06. But they were under very reasonable price wise.


----------



## ancy (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a Winchester Model 70 with the BOSS system in .30-06 Springfield and love it, drops whatever it hits and there are endless loads available out there. I am left handed and if I wasn’t I would have went with the .308 WIN, because why short action, cheep ammo(7.62x51 NATO), close to the same ballistics and loads, hell the military is using it for 1000+ yard shots. As far as a scope I really like the Burris 3-9x40 Fullfield mil-dot with Leupold mounts. As far as what the .308 WIN will do on deer, out of my M-14 works well as long as you can let off the trigger! 






View attachment 191486


----------



## the westspartan (Jul 21, 2011)

This is my first rifle. I have only bow hunted before. I just put money down on a used but like-new Marlin XL7 30-06 with a Nikon ProStaff 3-9x40 scope. The gun was $275 and the scope was $135. I know it's not a screaming good deal, but it was from a reputable dealer and I could use good dealer support as I am new to guns.


----------



## luckycutter (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations on the new rifle. 
A long held hunting secret is that the deer really don't care what rifle/ammo you hunt with. If you do your job you will bring home the venison. Now, get some shooting glasses, hearing protection a good rifle rest, and get to the range. You have some experimenting to do with different ammo, brands/weights to see what your new rifle likes best.


----------



## the westspartan (Jul 22, 2011)

luckycutter said:


> Congratulations on the new rifle.
> A long held hunting secret is that the deer really don't care what rifle/ammo you hunt with. If you do your job you will bring home the venison. Now, get some shooting glasses, hearing protection a good rifle rest, and get to the range. You have some experimenting to do with different ammo, brands/weights to see what your new rifle likes best.


 
Thanks man! I will be picking it up next week. It is on layaway right now. I can't wait to get a chance to shoot it.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 22, 2011)

Good choice. Here is a review I did on one a while back. LINK They are very, very good rifles for the money.


----------



## the westspartan (Jul 22, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Good choice. Here is a review I did on one a while back. LINK They are very, very good rifles for the money.


 
Thanks bro! Nice review. I can't wait to go pick it up. I decided on it before I read any reviews,it just seemed like the right gun in my hands. When I got back from the gunshop I read some online reviews that were all glowing. Now I really can't wait! 

What do you think of the Nikon 3-9x40 ProStaff scope?


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 22, 2011)

the westspartan said:


> Thanks bro! Nice review. I can't wait to go pick it up. I decided on it before I read any reviews,it just seemed like the right gun in my hands. When I got back from the gunshop I read some online reviews that were all glowing. Now I really can't wait!
> 
> What do you think of the Nikon 3-9x40 ProStaff scope?


 
I've only had 1 Nikon scope, and I had trouble with it keeping point of aim. I'm sure it was a fluke, as I've heard nothing but good about them. Look at the bushnell elite series. For the money, the optics are top notch, and the build quality superb. An elite 3200 3x9x40 can be had for under $200 and IMHO is the steal of the century on optics.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Jul 23, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Look at the bushnell elite series. For the money, the optics are top notch, and the build quality superb. An elite 3200 3x9x40 can be had for under $200 and IMHO is the steal of the century on optics.


 
He speaks the truth

The Elite 3200 series is the old Bausch and Lomb 3000 series with upgraded optics. The B&L 3000 series were top notch in terms of design and mechanicals. I have 3 of the 3X9 and all serve well.

A scope is a sighting device. It has two systems, optics and mechanicals. Optics sell scopes, buyers look through them and will pass on a well made scope with decent optics for one that appears brighter but can't hold zero to save it's life. When I bought my one and only Nightforce the Customer service tech explained it this way. You can take a set of Tasco lenses, mount them in our scope, sight in a 100 yards, make turret adjustments and hit close in two or three shots at 600 yards, if you have sufficient resolution to even see at 600 yds. Now do the opposite, put a set of NF lenses in a cheap scope, maybe get a zero at 100 yds, but never get to 600 because you ran out of adjustment. Oh and when you reset it to your original zero, you're luck if you're still on paper.

Other scopes that are good value, are the Nikon Monarch series and the Burris Fullfield series. Leupold makes great scopes and their customer service is legendary, but their lower product lines are not up to some other manufacturers offerings at the same price point. Minox has brought out some beautiful scopes in the past few years. Their optics are better than the Zeiss Conquest line and they have huge MOA adjustments for a 1 inch tube design all for a quite reasonable, but not cheap price point.

One last point and then I'll go away, don't skimp on the mounts. A good set of mounts is not expensive, but worth every penny in terms of holding zero and just as important not damaging the scope.

Take Care


----------



## the westspartan (Jul 23, 2011)

I already "pulled the trigger", pardon the pun, on the Nikon. I read some reviews and all seemed positive. I hope it works out.


----------



## fubar2 (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not promoting them in any way, but if your looking for a cheap rifle comparable to the 30.06 take a moment and read the Mosin Nagant thread.


----------



## the westspartan (Jul 24, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Good choice. Here is a review I did on one a while back. LINK They are very, very good rifles for the money.


 
What grain bullet do you recommend with this gun for deer?


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 24, 2011)

the westspartan said:


> What grain bullet do you recommend with this gun for deer?


 
His rifle shot the 165 gr Hornady SST's really well. I really like the 180 gr SST's, but his rifle didnt like them.


----------



## ShoerFast (Aug 1, 2011)

the westspartan said:


> What grain bullet do you recommend with this gun for deer?


 
Every rifle is different. The long and the short of it? 
The long: every rifle has slightly different harmonics (viberates, think diver running down a diving board). Just when the round leaves the barrel, according to how it's responding to the the pressure and bullet moving down the barrel. Is all the difference in how it shoots.

The short: $40.00 bucks a box for the premium stuff, don't get to carried away. I would pick up a box of Winchester *Silver-Tips in 165gr. And eat some deer.

If you want...
Go to a busy range on a busy day closer to fall when everyone and his bil is there. Ask around, most would gladly help someone out, and possibly trade 3 of your 30-06 Silver-tips for something ( 30-06 factory) their shooting. 

Bottom line: Every load acts different in every rifle. 


*Couple reasons for the Silver - tips.165gr is about optimal for a .30 caliber. It's just a well distributed round, consistent and a good starting place. And, the coating on the Silver - tips would be nice on new rifleing.


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 1, 2011)

Wish I could have a nice 30.06, but it's not in the cards right now.

I do have, however, my long departed mother's deer rifle: 1935 Winchester 1897 30.30...
You can see the two deer she carved in the stock for each one she got with it..

Hit that plastic center cap @ 200 feet with the open sights. It has a weaver side-mount that I always remove for deer season..too thick with woods here for a scope.


----------



## Meindl Corks (Aug 10, 2011)

the westspartan said:


> This is my first rifle. I have only bow hunted before. I just put money down on a used but like-new Marlin XL7 30-06 with a Nikon ProStaff 3-9x40 scope. The gun was $275 and the scope was $135. I know it's not a screaming good deal, but it was from a reputable dealer and I could use good dealer support as I am new to guns.



I'd sell the works while you can.

You are far better off buying used goods of repute,as opposed to a new in the box POS...which the XL7 assuredly is.


----------



## mitch95100 (Aug 10, 2011)

I am a FIRM BELIEVER OF HORNADY best load you can buy. I just picked up a .300 win mag the other day and am easily getting 2-3 inch groups at 200 yards:msp_biggrin:


----------



## the westspartan (Aug 13, 2011)

*update*

So I went out shooting for the first time this week. The local gun shop was pretty low on ammo so I picked up some 150grain Federal Power Shok. I know it is the cheap stuff, but it is what they had. This was my first time shooting a gun in years and probably the first time I shot a larger caliber rifle ever. After a box of ammo, and getting used to the feel of the rifle, I was getting 3" groups at 100 yards, on bullseye. I know that isn't great, but it will sure kill a deer at that range and it was my first time out. I will be practicing every few days for a while to get my marksmanship as good as it can be before deer season.

I am interested in trying various brands and grains of ammo.


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 14, 2011)

Most 30 cal rifles seem to do very well with 150 to 180gr bullets. Some where some got labeled as experts and claim the very best is 165 to 168gr bullets.
I am no expert so I shoot 150 grain bullets out of my 308, I also reload them.

I think you aquired a fine rifle and scope package. practiac pratiac and save that brass as some day you may want to reload too. I don't think 3 inch groups from a new shooter with a new rifle is all that bad especilly if you shot a whole box in one sitting. I'd have a black in blue shoulder for a week or so.
If you plan on doing that much shooting in one sitting buy a shooting vest and a gel pack for the sholder pocket.

 Al


----------



## the westspartan (Aug 14, 2011)

alleyyooper said:


> Most 30 cal rifles seem to do very well with 150 to 180gr bullets. Some where some got labeled as experts and claim the very best is 165 to 168gr bullets.
> I am no expert so I shoot 150 grain bullets out of my 308, I also reload them.
> 
> I think you aquired a fine rifle and scope package. practiac pratiac and save that brass as some day you may want to reload too. I don't think 3 inch groups from a new shooter with a new rifle is all that bad especilly if you shot a whole box in one sitting. I'd have a black in blue shoulder for a week or so.
> ...


 
Thanks for the reply and info. I am pretty happy with my results so far. I know they are not great for bragging rights, but they will more than get the job done in my world. I have been hunting with a bow for the last few years exclusively, and I have always worked on the theory that if you can hit a pie plate, you can kill a deer efficiently. It has always worked for me up to this point. I never take a shot beyond my known range. The rifle allows me to reach way further out. I also believe that it expands the pie plate target a bit, as it not only cuts through flesh like a broad head but expands on impact and tears a much bigger hole. 

That being said, I am always trying to perfect my marksmanship, both out of ethical hunting philosophy and the desire to improve at whatever I do. Not to mention that target practice is fun!


----------



## sbhooper (Sep 13, 2011)

Both the 150 grain and the 165 grain bullets are a good choice for deer. 180 is not necessary and has a bit more drop. If you want a load for deer only, then the less expensive Winchester etc. is more than enough. Don't get carried away with premium bullets unless you plan on finding one load to use on heavier game also. If all you are hunting is deer, then find ammo loaded with either standard 150 or 165-grain bullets and don't look back. I am also a big fan of Hornady bullets, but all manucturers make good bullets.


----------

